# Seagull Multi Calendar



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

long time I haven't presented a new Seagull, and today my new addition arrived:










I was wondering how to adjust the hands so everything available on the dial - day, date, month, day / night (unfortunately not a moon phase) to be visible. The dial is flat, perhaps with all the info on it a guilouche would overload it. The required red is still present as a crescent, stating the date, but the arrow could have been longer by 1-2 mm.










The watch is mostly dress, especially with the "rose gold" cover. The case is relatively large - 43 mm diameter, and 13 mm. thick, but because of the sphere glass it becomes ~ 15 mm. Unfortunately I can't find the exact model in the net, and i can't tell if the glass is sapphire.










The movement is ST16-based - widespread inexpensive, stable and reliable automatic, the exact model is ST1671










The winding and adjusting are very smooth and pleasant. Day, date and month can be set with "hidden" buttons. As far as I know, the month should be set manually, will see at the end of May 

The strap was very improper and was replaced immediately with another summer - black riddled leather with red stitch. The clasp is a branded double butterfly.










With that well decorated and branded movement, and the branded clasp, I miss the logo on the crown, and especially the "china made" on the dial 

As I like a little bigger cases, exact in the range 40-43 mm, I think this watch is one of the most good-looking on my wrist










Thanks again for your attention.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That is a very nice looking dress watch miroman,i like rose gold.

bowie


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

A real good looking watch! I expecially like the crescent indicating the date. It remembers me the soviet Kosmos :taz:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

miroman said:


> day / night (unfortunately not a moon phase) to be visible.


Maybe not Miro... I had a moonphase Buran on my list until I realised what a pain a moonphase watch would be... The moonphase Burans are 3133 based, so windup, and a complete moonphase is something like 28 days. No quick set on those things too. As I let all my watches stop when I'm not wearing them, it would be a real PITA to go about setting it and I guess that can only be accurately done in certain days, like full moon and such.

This one is an automatic, so it could be kept on a winder to keep it set right. I don't know if you store them on winders or not but I do know you have lots of watches, so you probably don't wear the same one every day or there will be long periods of time you don't wear a particular one. I understand the appeal of a true moonphase watch, like I said I wanted one. But realistically, it should be more trouble than fun. With a day/night indicator you still have the looks without the hustle...

Have I managed to cheer you up? :lol:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't use winder, I think the idea of using electricity for a watch is inconsistent with the idea of using mechanical watch. If You want to use electricity, You better buy a quartz.

Also I think that a moon-phase on a great 3133 is an unrelated patch. All the moon-phase watches I have, are with movements, designed for that - they have a 'quick-set' button.

And I definitely prefer a moon-phase instead of day/night, although they look similar. But it has it's price, of course.

All mentioned 'unlikes' in the review don't make this watch less beautiful. Also (as usual for ST16) it gained only 4 seconds for the last 24 hours. So I believe it will achieve much more wrist-time than regular


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

miroman said:


> As far as I know, the month should be set manually, will see at the end of May


At the end of May the month changed automatic. How stupid was I to doubt in Seagull :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a pretty complex movement!


----------

